# Downhill Team / Fahrer Suche - HF/BI/MI/OS/



## se7enkzin (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo Biker, ich bin neu im Sport und suche Leute die aus der Umgebung kommen. Vlt. zum zusammen Fahren, oder auch unterhalten etc.pp 

Würd mich Freuen wenn sich jemand meldet

LG se7en


----------



## karbontimo (29. Juli 2013)

Hallo, 
ich komme aus dem Raum Gütersloh. Hab gehört, dass durch Unterschriftensammlung der Teuteburger Wald wieder fürs Downhillen offen ist.
Ich würd gern mal vorbeikommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2013)

karbontimo schrieb:


> , dass durch Unterschriftensammlung der Teuteburger Wald wieder fürs Downhillen offen ist.



Das ist leider Unsinn!
Die Legalisierungs-Aktion hat noch einen weiten weg vor sich und dabei geht es auch nur um eine Strecke in/bei Bielefeld. Alles andere "im ganzen Teuto" ist maximal geduldet aber auf keinen Fall legalisiert. Wildes Unterholzgeballer oder Bauaktionen würden eher einen Rückschlag bedeuten. Der größte Teil des Teutos ist nach wie vor Naturschutzgebiet!


----------



## se7enkzin (29. Juli 2013)

das beantwortet nicht meine Frage leute


----------



## kris. (29. Juli 2013)

sorry


----------



## se7enkzin (29. Juli 2013)

oder vlt. hat jemand ne idee wie man an leute aus meiner umgebung kommen kann, sprich wie man welche finden könnte


----------



## chucki_bo (29. Juli 2013)

Tourenverabredethread


----------



## se7enkzin (29. Juli 2013)

finds iwie doof das man nicht iwo spezifisch was für Downhiller hat, kommt man anscheinend echt schlecht an die Leute ran grml


----------



## Nico Laus (30. Juli 2013)

Auf Facebook nach Gruppen suchen -> Downhill Bielefeld, Freeride OWL, usw.


----------



## se7enkzin (30. Juli 2013)

danke


----------

